# Modus Operandi



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Had to create a thread for this.....this......."trade" with @Gumby-cr :vs_whistle:

Adam messaged me he needed to clear some space for his next epic buying spree....knowin' what he tends to buy, (the unicorn, chocolate covered tooty-fruity, boo-teek blends) I demanded he set a price and let me know.

Yeah, that worked well....showed him who's Boss!

He came back to me that he did not have a Modus (some of you remember him sending me a couple ancient Perdomo cabinets older than most of your'uns children cause they drew way hard) and wanted to fire some unobtainium that he tends to have lyin' around. I'm game for that trade and have no problem recommending and putting Modus out there as they are the next best thing to mater' sammiches as far as I am concerend.

Now the reason for the post......what's a Modus trade worth you ask....well...apparently a lot according to Gumby-cr, as the "trade" he sent was worth a couple DeeLuxe Modus's at least! That he included the little Pedro Martins (Holy Moly) and they are ALL in the wheelhouse for me. And yes, I found the surprise (Adam said there was going to be a "special" included.....see that Padron 80 Tubo?) That would have been great.....but he put a Davidoff Winston inside which I think are even better!!!!

So yeah, I got clobbered, and as I run low on room, will have to stop saving all the stellar smokes for that "special" day, cause one thing I have come to know from Puff......is the Puff-Kin make about everyday a special day...it is one of the things I look forward to these days...

Thanks Adam.....oh and BTW I need a new Banker, you want that job? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

WOW now that's one nice hit there


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Man o man he beat on you hard.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Haha you got smoked. The Honey and Hand Grenades is apropos.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

RAGE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I feel better now that you got them safely :grin2: I thought the shipping box was going to explode during shipment. Obviously I used enough tape and extra boxes to ship those cigars :vs_laugh: I've had some higher end Davidoff's (aren't they all though?) but that Winston Churchill The Traveller really wowed me. Like totally not what I would expect from a Davidoff cigar. I find that new Camacho to be super mild also but maybe it's just me.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nice selection!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

That's an awesome variety of quality smokes there!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like you got beat with the rubber stick! Lmao! 👍👍👍👍


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Only one word comes to mind to describe it... Epic!! 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

:shock: :hail:


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Insane! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Fine job, green one. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@Gumby-cr that's a class act right there! Enjoy Hick!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow that is a awesome set of smokes there.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

HULK SMOKE!!!


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------

